# Star Wars Episode 8: Regisseur ist stolzer auf Film "als je zuvor"



## akalukas (31. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Regisseur ist stolzer auf Film "als je zuvor"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Regisseur ist stolzer auf Film "als je zuvor"*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2022)

Der Typ hat wohl sehr erfolgreich das Internet die letzten Jahre gemieden🙈


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2022)

Oh Gott... why ....


----------



## Metroplex1982 (31. August 2022)

"Und letztendlich hoffe ich, dass der Film eine Bejahung der Macht des Mythos Star Wars in unserem Leben ist."

Lol, so ein Blödsinn, der Film ist das absolute "Anti-Star Wars".
Ein Star Wars Film für Leute welche Star Wars nicht mögen.


----------



## Nevrion (31. August 2022)

Es gibt einfach Menschen, die nicht wissen, wann sie lieber nichts mehr zu einem Thema sagen sollten. Rian ist einer davon. Episode 8 ist an ganz objektiv messbaren Dingen ein schlechter Film, wenn nicht sogar der schlechteste Star Wars Film, der jemals gemacht wurde. Dass man damit noch ein halbwegs hirntotes Publikum mit seinem Micky-Mouse Humor begeistern kann, will ich ihn nicht abstreiten, aber sein Werk ist vergleichbar damit die Mona Lisa zu malen und am Ende nur ein Strichmännchen auf's Papier zu bringen. Offensichtlich vergisst die Gegenseite, die das Interview führt, regelmäßig ihn daran zu erinnern.


----------



## akalukas (31. August 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach Menschen, die nicht wissen, wann sie lieber nichts mehr zu einem Thema sagen sollten. Rian ist einer davon. Episode 8 ist an ganz objektiv messbaren Dingen ein schlechter Film, wenn nicht sogar der schlechteste Star Wars Film, der jemals gemacht wurde. Dass man damit noch ein halbwegs hirntotes Publikum mit seinem Micky-Mouse Humor begeistern kann, will ich ihn nicht abstreiten, aber sein Werk ist vergleichbar damit die Mona Lisa zu malen und am Ende nur ein Strichmännchen auf's Papier zu bringen. Offensichtlich vergisst die Gegenseite, die das Interview führt, regelmäßig ihn daran zu erinnern.


Klar, Episode 8 hatte definitiv deutliche Schwächen, allen vorran Luke Skywalker, der im Film eine Witzfigur ist. Der Humor ist schlimmer als in jedem Marvel-Film und die Drehbuchstruktur nicht wirklich gut. Aber ich finde, dass der Film zumindest Style hat. Man bekommt da Bilder zu sehen, die es so noch nie in Star Wars gab. Und deswegen gehöre ich auch zu denjenigen, die den Film gerne mal verteidigen, auch wenn er natürlich seine Schwächen hat.


----------



## Jakkelien (31. August 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Episode 8 ist an ganz objektiv messbaren Dingen ein schlechter Film, wenn nicht sogar der schlechteste Star Wars Film, der jemals gemacht wurde.


Tatsächlich?
Episode 8 mag die Fangemeinde spalten, wird aber für seine hohe handwerkliche Qualität stets gelobt und war an der Kinokasse sehr erfolgreich.

Ich meinerseits kann einfach alles was der Artikel von Johnson zitiert hat, unterschreiben. Schade dass Epsiode 9 Johnsons Vision nicht aufgegriffen hat. So hat man am Ende die Fans doppelt gespalten.


----------



## Nevrion (31. August 2022)

akalukas schrieb:


> Klar, Episode 8 hatte definitiv deutliche Schwächen, allen vorran Luke Skywalker, der im Film eine Witzfigur ist. Der Humor ist schlimmer als in jedem Marvel-Film und die Drehbuchstruktur nicht wirklich gut. Aber ich finde, dass der Film zumindest Style hat. Man bekommt da Bilder zu sehen, die es so noch nie in Star Wars gab. Und deswegen gehöre ich auch zu denjenigen, die den Film gerne mal verteidigen, auch wenn er natürlich seine Schwächen hat.


Welche Bilder genau meintest du denn genau in Star Wars bisher vermisst zu haben? Die Wirkung eines Holdo-Manövers? Die Casino-Welt, die eine erzählerisch sinnlose Nebenhandlung in einer laufende Verfolgungsjagd einführt? Luke, der sich auflöst, weil er sich selbst über hunderte von Lichtjahren projiziert hat? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber nichts davon hätte für mich das Predikat "sehenswert" verdient gehabt, erst recht wenn man den Kontext dazu nimmt.
Ich räume zwar ein, dass man visuell und choreografisch geliefert hat, aber was nützt dass, wenn man sich alle 5 Minuten fassungslos gegen die Stirn klatschen muss?



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> Episode 8 mag die Fangemeinde spalten, wird aber für seine hohe handwerkliche Qualität stets gelobt und war an der Kinokasse sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> Ich meinerseits kann einfach alles was der Artikel von Johnson zitiert hat, unterschreiben. Schade dass Epsiode 9 Johnsons Vision nicht aufgegriffen hat. So hat man am Ende die Fans doppelt gespalten.


Ich bin schon dafür, dass man über eine Sache auch gerne mal verschiedene Meinungen haben kann, aber wenn alle mir bekannten Argumentationen zu diesem Film stets so enden, dass der Kritiker danach unwidersprochen bleibt, dann hat das schon den faden Beigeschmack, dass man quasi (auf der Pro Seite) mit Strohhalmen argumentiert. ("Der Film hat Schwächen, aber sah fantastisch aus") Kein vernünftiger Mensch, würde einen Triple A Spiel mit bombastischer Grafik derart loben, wenn das Spiel dafür alle paar Minuten abstürzt oder auf Grund inhaltlicher Mängel keinen Spaß macht.
Ich weiß, es gibt die ganz hart gesottenen, die haben Anthem trotzdem gespielt und auch Battlefield 2042, aber für dieses Publikum waren diese Spiele ja nun eher nicht gedacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2022)

akalukas schrieb:


> Klar, Episode 8 hatte definitiv deutliche Schwächen, allen vorran Luke Skywalker, der im Film eine Witzfigur ist. Der Humor ist schlimmer als in jedem Marvel-Film und die Drehbuchstruktur nicht wirklich gut. Aber ich finde, dass der Film zumindest Style hat. Man bekommt da Bilder zu sehen, die es so noch nie in Star Wars gab. Und deswegen gehöre ich auch zu denjenigen, die den Film gerne mal verteidigen, auch wenn er natürlich seine Schwächen hat.


Hier wurde aber auch der Anspruch dann gewaltig runtergeschraubt. Finde, dass das schon für sich spricht...


----------



## Jakkelien (1. September 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich bin schon dafür, dass man über eine Sache auch gerne mal verschiedene Meinungen haben kann, aber wenn alle mir bekannten Argumentationen zu diesem Film stets so enden, dass der Kritiker danach unwidersprochen bleibt, dann hat das schon den faden Beigeschmack, dass man quasi (auf der Pro Seite) mit Strohhalmen argumentiert. ("Der Film hat Schwächen, aber sah fantastisch aus")


Du hast dich eben weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt mit, deiner Behauptung zur objektiven Messbarkeit.
Audio-visuell überzeugt Episode 8 sowohl Laien als auch Filmprofis und die Kinokasse ist ein objektiver Maßstab.
Danach wird es schwierig.
Denn gefallen dir Charaktere, Charakterentwicklung und Plot nicht (was ich mal vermute), ist das kein objektiver Maßstab.

Kritik an The Last Jedi ist totgequatscht. Für die Kurzfassung unterschreibe ich alles aus diesem Video: youtube.com/watch?v=CE7SkcoyVAI
Außerdem finde ich Lukes Entwicklung riesig, freute mich über seine Lektionen über die Macht (sie ist nicht das Eigentum der Jedi) und das alles übergreifende Thema "Lernen aus Fehlern" hat mir was Neues versprochen.
Achja und das Holdo-Manöver war so ziemlich der größte audiovisuelle WOOOOOOW Kino-Moment, den ich erlebt habe.

Wie gesagt. Episode 8 spaltet und wer, wie ich zufrieden aus Episode 8 herrausgegangen ist, ärgert sich bei Episode 9 darüber, dass hier alles platt gemacht wurde.
Während jene, die Episode 8 enttäuschte, sich über den gerushten Teil 9 ganz allgemein ärgern und dafür Episode 8 verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Nevrion (1. September 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Du hast dich eben weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt mit, deiner Behauptung zur objektiven Messbarkeit.


Die objektive Messbarkeit kann man daran festmachen ob bestimmte Handlungsstränge Sinn ergeben oder ob bestimmte Darstellungen im gezeigten Kontext angemessen sind. Allein schon die Verfolgungsjagd im Weltall an sich war an Fragwürdigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Imperiale, die sich nicht trauen ein paar Tie Fighter zu opfern um eine Rebellion zu vernichten? Oder einen weiteren kleinen Sprung nach vorne machen um von 2 Seiten gleichzeitig zu kommen? WTF?
Das man mit Hux als Anführer der Ersten Ordnung per Macht-Eingriff vor versammelter Mannschaft den Boden aufwischt, ist relativ unstrittig kein Moment, der dann in so einen Film gehört.

Allerdings hast du Recht und das habe ich ja auch schon selbst angedeutet, dass der Film audiovisuell quasi makellos ist, aber was nützt mit denn die tollste audiovisuelle Darstellung, wenn das was zu sehen ist, einfach nur Blödsinn ist?


----------

